# New here - pregnancy mentioned *



## RMCARA (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello everyone

I'm new to this board as a friend has recommended I come and say hello.  I'm not sure if this is the right place to get answers, and I apologise to all those for mentioning pregnancy here if it is inappropriate. 

I've been battling infertility and recurrent miscarriages due to Ashermans Syndrome for about 2 years now and have recently fallen pregnant again.  I had a scan on Monday and they saw the sac and yolk and predicted I was about 5 and a half weeks along, but since then my breasts have stopped being tender and I'm spinning out thinking that its a sign of impending miscarriage.  

Does anyone have any words of wisdom as to whether pregnancy symptoms come and go, or whether this could be the end of another one.

Many thanks in advance for listening.

Kind regards
Rebecca


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome, sorry to hear of the troubles you have been having. Secondly congratulations on your  . When I was pregnant with Katelyn I had no pregnancy symptoms at all.  Everything seemed fine at your scan so I would say try not to worry, I know it can be hard.

Good luck and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.
Emma
x x x x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome to FF.

I'm sorry to read of your losses {{{hugs}}}.

Symptoms come and go hun, its very normal and doesn't necessarily mean the worst is going to happen.

You may want to visit the pregnancy chit chat board (bottom of the page) or the pregnancy after loss board who are very supportive and know exactly how anxious you must be.

I sincerely hope you have a long and healthy pregnancy.

Bev xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Rebecca, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am very sorry to hear about your recurrent miscarriages. It must have been so heartbreaking for you and I completely undertsand the worry you are going through right now 
In my, albiet limited experience, this early on the symptoms do tend to come and go and, even, later than this for some people. However, if you are at all concerned, I think you have a very good reason to pester your EPU for another scan as soon as possible.
I don't know much about Ashermans syndrome, but we have a number of ladies here who suffer from recurrent losses and who have gone on to overcome their own problems to have a baby so please stay positive and tell yourself there's no reason why it won't / can't also happen for you too.

I will leave you with a few links that I hope will prove useful and informative:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Pregnancy loss ~ *CLICK HERE

*Pregnant after loss ~ *CLICK HERE


You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every week (see link for times / dates), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

I hope everythign is ok for you. Please do keep us informed on how you are gettign along and I hope to see you on the Babydust boards very soon.

C~x

P.S., your fur baby is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Rebecca* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

